# Need catfish help - Marblehead area



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

hi. looking to get into catfishing this season. my parents live up in marblehead so i get up there quite a bit. would prefer shore fishing at this point but i will have canoe/kayak/boat access. 

any good preferred public access areas with good shore access and not too many crowds?
method? bottom? floats? best baits?

any info would be awesome. i'm sure they are everywhere in the bay but are some areas better than others? what about cleveland area also?
one species i've always wanted to get to know better.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

Anywhere in the bay is good.


----------

